# Meet Stanley Winchester Thomas!



## BaconStrips (Oct 2, 2012)

*This is Stanley, I bought him when he was 3 months old and he's now 9 months. I've owned a lot of rats but Stanley has to be the most rememberable, he has the most weirdest personality. He's a lazy frump and loves sharing food with me, I call him my grumpy old man because if I don't share, or I tell him off for something he has a tantrum- yep, my rat has a paddy if he doesn't get his own way. Pain in the backside, but I love him. *


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awww so cute! I love grumpy old man rats! LOL I have one myself!


----------



## BaconStrips (Oct 2, 2012)

*He's a pain, if I tell him off for something or I have something he wants he'll squeak at me, put his ears back and then find somewhere to tuck his head making sure his bum is facing me. The most demanding rat I've ever owned, but he's hilarious.

What type of rats do you have?*


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL That's awsome! I adopted 2 boys from Petsmart adoption event a few weeks ago and they are already proving to be the most interesting animals I've ever owned! Cecil (my grumpy old man) is about a year old black hooded rat and Zeek is also about a year black berkshire. I just had to look up what kind of rats they were... lol They were "fancy rats" where I got them from so thanks to these boys, I've taught myself something! Cecil wasn't really handled where he came from so he was quite the biter (and still sometimes can be). I've had them out almost every day and I've managed to get him to trust me enough that he doesn't sit in one spot pooping himself anymore. LOL I actually just started to teach Zeek "Come" but I think I just got lucky wih a few coincidences when he did it. Oh well. I'm happy with them and they just like their cool new pad and the chick that gives them treats just for looking cute. 

Is Stanley your only ratty now?


----------



## BaconStrips (Oct 2, 2012)

*Your boys sound amazing and I'm glad Cecil has stopped biting you now though, Stanley likes to nip me when he wants a play fight but apart from that he's so soft and yes, he's my only ratty. I used to own two a few years ago Tic-tac and Polo, but found they were more interested in each other than me where as all my other rats I had on their own so we bonded more. He's out whenever I'm in the house, even sleeps with me and sits in the sink having a bath whilst I shower. 

Have you always had rats or are you new to owning them?*


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm very new to having my boys. For the past few years, rats were something I had looked into for my son but I was always swayed by the look of their tails... It just came to be one day when I was picking up food for my other animals that I saw small animal adoptions, looked, and boom. When they say animals choose you, they ain't kidding! I felt an instant bond to these boys and off the came to live out their lives as spoiled "b"rats. Funniest part is, my boy Zeek LOVES to have his tail pet and of course, I just sit there with him on my lap while I'm on the computer and stroke it! LOL


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I love rat tails. I am a rat tail stroker too. He is a handsome guy.

Hello Stanley Winchester Thomas !!


----------

